# Making Hair shaving fun??



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

I am posting this in ladies lounge because I feel it is a lot different when this happens to women than men.

Our daughter has Aplastic Anemia. She got hospitalized 2 weeks ago went through her chemo after that her bone marrow transplant was last Thursday. Her hair is starting to fall out. She told me it's time to shave it. She wants to have her husband, my husband and myself there. She wants us to make it "FUN". How in the heck do we even do that? I am crying just typing this.......
Help please


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Penny905 said:


> I am posting this in ladies lounge because I feel it is a lot different when this happens to women than men.
> 
> Our daughter has Aplastic Anemia. She got hospitalized 2 weeks ago went through her chemo after that her bone marrow transplant was last Thursday. Her hair is starting to fall out. She told me it's time to shave it. She wants to have her husband, my husband and myself there. She wants us to make it "FUN". How in the heck do we even do that? I am crying just typing this.......
> Help please


Before she shaves it she should dye it some weird colours and also get some crazy styles. 
She is going through a lot here,as are you and the rest of your family. This is her way of giving the two fingers to her illness.
I really wish her and you the very best of luck.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Like you I have trouble finding anything fun about chemo. But, shaving, I have some experience with. f I had a week to put it together I'd order a gift box from Harry's. If not at least I'd get a tube of CO Bigelo's from bath and body work. Then take turns with the shears and razors. You will need video documentation. and bring hats.


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

Unfortunately with her condition, we can't use any chemicals such a dyes. Right now she is considered in isolation. We can go in room with gown, gloves & masks and we can't touch her. Shaving has to be done with an electric shaver with a guard on it. Anything we bring into the room has to be wiped down with sanitizer. (We even have to wash & dry all of her clothes in high heat, nothing can be air dried) and bag each piece or outfit for a day in a zip-lock bag, then wipe down bags before we bring them in the room. I feel like our hands are tied, you might as well put me in a straight jacket


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Penny905 said:


> Unfortunately with her condition, we can't use any chemicals such a dyes. Right now she is considered in isolation. We can go in room with gown, gloves & masks and we can't touch her. Shaving has to be done with an electric shaver with a guard on it. Anything we bring into the room has to be wiped down with sanitizer. (We even have to wash & dry all of her clothes in high heat, nothing can be air dried) and bag each piece or outfit for a day in a zip-lock bag, then wipe down bags before we bring them in the room. I feel like our hands are tied, you might as well put me in a straight jacket <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" ></a>


She probably wants everyone laughing at the absurdity instead of crying. What about silly Instagram filters of all of you? I don’t use it myself but everyone else on the planet seems to have a ball with them.


----------

